# deck time



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

whats a good deck but low on the wallet impact? im looking at some things mainly because im planning on throwing 2 12" W3's connected to a 1000watt sony explode, and a set of pioneers for fronts and rears connected to an 800watt sony explode...no sure what type of deck to get


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

no sony xplod...trust me on this one, it will run hot, fail all the time, not put out its rated power. Its complete garbage.

As for the head unit, Look on ebay for lower model alpine, pioneer, clarion etc head units. Stay away from Kenwood, JVC, Panasonic, Sony, Sony, Sony, and Sony


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got the Pionneer Premier DEH-p760mp, nice deck, plays mp3s,wma,wav and works well with my components.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

If your planing on using close to 1000 watts you'll want a clean signal. most cheap decks are only 2 volts or an unclean 4 volts. You'll want to spend around 200 or so and get a good midlevel deck like an alpine or eclipse with 4 or 5volt outs...they will both have good clean signal.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im pretty sure that the xplode amp doesn't really push out 1000watts, its probobly overrated.
Anyway, he could always get a line driver to boost up the preouts.


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what if i get an amp from JL audio? thats quite expensive but, its worth every penny i suppose, as long as it sounds nice..lol now that you said that im gonna have to change my amp setup, whats good for amps?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Eclipse, Arc Audio,Phoenix Gold,HiFonics


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Good choice on the Pioneer speakers. Best bang for the buck. :thumbup: 

Shop around. Browse and go through car shows and see what has the features and looks that you really like


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

those sony amps are rated at 1000 and 800 watts max power. In reality, you wont get more than 300 watts out of the 1000, and 200 watts out of the 800 without it being severly distored.

My first amp was a sony xplod 800 watt and it only did 75 watts x 4, 100 x 4 at 2 ohm, and 150 x 2 at 4 ohm bridged. Even those figures were severly overrated


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah
gotta be careful, if it sounds too good to be true then...
My Arc Audio Amp is a 400 watt 4 channel amp and it pushes enough power to make more people's ears num. Same deal is with my 500 watt Phoenix Gold Mono Class D amp, most people think 500 is nothing but when they compare it to their 1000 watt subs and like 1500 watt amps..... mine shits on them


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

so what i should do is go for a lower watt amp?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

no, you just have to do some research to find out which amps are good. All depends on the company who makes them.


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

well i was looking at a pioneer, i think it was a 650 watt amp, they are selling at BestBuy, any idea on how good that is? plus due to budget i was looking at 2 12" Dual sub (dual being hte name brand, they seem to be very popular actually), i listened to them and i gotta say i liked them better than the rockfords..so does anyone know anything on that amp, im sure its on bestbuy.com im just not too sure


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm... when you go for Pioneer go with Pioneer Premier, plain Pioneers suck in my opinion.
When it comes to the subs...well Duals suck, they come in a lit up box and thats like the only cool thing abou them. I've heard them before and they distort as hell. There are two types of subs out there, Sound quality, and Sound level. Sound quality subs sound very good and have good bass and give deep bass. The sound level subs are for loudness , they will distort a little but they will probobly sound louder than the Sound quality subs in the same price range. 
I've heard Dual subs before and they totaly suck. There is a reason why they come in a bandpass box, bandpass boxes hide the distortion but I still heard a lot of distortion coming out of them. 
If this will be your first system and you dont have that much money then go for it, you'll probobly like it and later down the road you will want to get something better. I think most people do it this way. I'm on the 4th system right now, its not the best but its much better than what most people i know have. I started with a crappy system and I've learned my leason. Live, research, and learn


----------

